# Torn CV boot



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

I had the privilege of being told by my service adviser yesterday that my front right CV boot is torn and needs to be replaced. I suppose that's what I get for riding low.








They're asking about $300+ to replace it.







Anyone else have issues with their CV boots?


----------



## stebbins33 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Torn CV boot (dkenn75)*

What are the symptoms of a torn CV boot? Anyway to know just by driving?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Torn CV boot (stebbins33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stebbins33* »_What are the symptoms of a torn CV boot? Anyway to know just by driving?

grease in the wheel / wheel well


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: Torn CV boot (crew219)*

I think this plagues all 2006 A3s as mine had it as well as countless others around these parts.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Go to a CV specialist.
They'll do the boot for much less.
Keith


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Torn CV boot (stebbins33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stebbins33* »_What are the symptoms of a torn CV boot? Anyway to know just by driving?

Like crew219 said, you'll see grease coating the inside of the wheel. If it rips and loses the grease and you continue to drive on it for too long it will start making a clicking noise. If that happens you have to replace the whole CV and the boot.


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: Torn CV boot (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_ If that happens you have to replace the whole CV and the boot.

Most places will replace the CV when they do the boot. I believe it's common practice.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

HAd my dealer do it free on my car. 06 with only 30,000 miles


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (cleanA3)*

my wheel had grease on it because the clamp to the CV boot broke. The dealer just change the clamp and added grease. no charge.


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

*Re: Torn CV boot (Xymox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xymox* »_I think this plagues all 2006 A3s as mine had it as well as countless others around these parts.

It's plagued all cars with constant velocity joints. these new plastic boots are actually MUCH better then the old rubber ones were.
$300 sounds really high, I charge about $150 for a reboot.
maybe I need to charge more?, but rebooting these cars are GRAVY, because of the new design on the lower ball joint you don't even have to align after wards like on all older chassis.
I'll remove the boot, clean the joint and inspect for wear, If I find wear I'll install a new outer joint, new joint (p/n 1K0 498 099B) lists out at $552.
these new plastic boots always tear right by the inner clamp, they don't split in the middle like the older rubber ones, not as much grease gets out and not as much dirt gets in, I haven't had to replace a joint on one yet.
above all, stay as far away from EMPI or FEQ parts as possible. they are pure junk.


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_Go to a CV specialist.
They'll do the boot for much less.
Keith

CV specialist, eh? Anywhere in particular I should be looking for besides the dealer? I've tried a shop I usually go to for any work on my car and they can only swap out complete axle's.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dkenn75)*

That sucks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Just buy the kit and take it somewhere else. This should cost less then a hundred bucks for an independent to do. If you jacked up your actual CV joints you would know/hear it. 
My thread .


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Torn CV boot (dkenn75)*

Just had mine done for $225 at an independent shop. Broken clamp and lots of grease in the wheel well.


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Torn CV boot (KCMTNBIKER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCMTNBIKER* »_Just had mine done for $225 at an independent shop. Broken clamp and lots of grease in the wheel well.

Did you end up buying a kit from somewhere...?


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: Torn CV boot (dkenn75)*

Ridiculous question, but I'll ask anyway, can you lubricate the area where the boot meets the clamp to "prevent" them from tearing at that point?


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: Torn CV boot (Xymox)*

I had the problem my wheel and everything else got full of grease and everytime i turned i had a clicking noise because dirt was going inside it can last up to a year if you dont mind the grease leaking but its better if you fix it its more expensive if it breaks the charged me $200 and thats the price i got from mostly all the shops


----------



## KCMTNBIKER (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Torn CV boot (dkenn75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_
Did you end up buying a kit from somewhere...?

Nope. Shop provided all the parts.


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

So I'm hopefully going to be able to get some help from a user over at Audizine who happens to be a tech and can help me out for much less.
He's going to check to see how much it would cost him to get parts through his dealer...otherwise, do you think I should just get this from ECS?
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...76527/


----------



## JimR (Nov 16, 1999)

*Re: Torn CV boot (Xymox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xymox* »_Ridiculous question, but I'll ask anyway, can you lubricate the area where the boot meets the clamp to "prevent" them from tearing at that point?

Whenever I have the car up on the lift, I try to remember to spray the boots with some Aerospace 303 Protectant. Especially the front outboard joints, since they're the ones that see the most stress and go bad most often.


----------



## JimR (Nov 16, 1999)

*Re: (dkenn75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_ do you think I should just get this from ECS?
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...76527/

Do you really think the joint is bad? How long has it been torn, do you have a sense of that?
That's quite a good price for a kit that includes a joint. That said, I've replaced just the boots on several occasions, the joints have been fine. And a boot kit is only $35. See here


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (JimR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimR* »_
Do you really think the joint is bad? How long has it been torn, do you have a sense of that?
That's quite a good price for a kit that includes a joint. That said, I've replaced just the boots on several occasions, the joints have been fine. And a boot kit is only $35. See here 

It has been a good 3 or 4+ months that I've known I've needed to change my boot.















My adviser only noted on the print out that the right front outer CV boot was torn and needed replacing...I suppose the smart thing to do would be to ask if the joint was ok, but I know 'em well enough that they would tell me if anything other than the boot was messed up.
Thanks for the link to the ECS boot. I'll hear what my Audi-tech friend has to say tomorrow and I suppose go from there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I'm going to agree, you don't normally need to replace a CV joint unless there are signs of wear or excessive dirt build up on the existing joint, which you won't really know until you are working on it. Typically most people escape with a new boot and a good helping of grease. The install isn't terrible either, I'm probably on my 8-10th or so between various cars. They are all pretty much the same, a good AZ'er should be able to help you out easily enough. Please be sure you clean the CV joint before rebooting, or I WILL be selling you a new joint soon enough.
As a side note, you can compare all the kits here, side by side.


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the help Chris/everyone!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm going to agree, you don't normally need to replace a CV joint unless there are signs of wear or excessive dirt build up on the existing joint, which you won't really know until you are working on it. Typically most people escape with a new boot and a good helping of grease. The install isn't terrible either, I'm probably on my 8-10th or so between various cars. They are all pretty much the same, a good AZ'er should be able to help you out easily enough. Please be sure you clean the CV joint before rebooting, or I WILL be selling you a new joint soon enough.
As a side note, you can compare all the kits here, side by side.


Chris does anyone else besides genuine vw/audi offer the outer cv joint? The meyle ones aren't of very good quality IMO and I may be looking to replace one of the outers. 
Dave


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*

my cv boot (drivers) tore at 44k. I was lucky that the dealer i went to was nice and fixed it as a defect. At first they were telling me it would be under normal wear and tear and that it would be 300+ to fix. I guess its all in how you ask/talk to them.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Dave - We currently are only carrying what you see there. I've had good experiences with Meyle, though not on A3 CV Joints, I'm surprised to hear you have not?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Dave - We currently are only carrying what you see there. I've had good experiences with Meyle, though not on A3 CV Joints, I'm surprised to hear you have not?

In general I've found meyle products to be lacking when compared to their true OEM and german counterparts (Febi/Bilstein, Lemfroeder). 
If you didn't know, Meyle is a german company but almost all their products are manufactured in china or other countries. Foreign content doesn't bother me if quality is still there, but it has been lacking when it comes to my experience with meyle products (B5 control arm kits, tie rod ends, engine mounts, brake rotors).
Dave


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

$300 is really high, if you have a lowered suspension then you are putting more stress on your axles which in result will tear the boots. Do not wait to long or else you will have to replace the actual CV joint or even worse, the entire axle.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Torn CV boot (Xymox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xymox* »_Ridiculous question, but I'll ask anyway, can you lubricate the area where the boot meets the clamp to "prevent" them from tearing at that point?
 Its a 50/50 to tear or break where the clamps are, usually they tear somewhere in the middle of the boots, at least all of mine have on my gti (5 total so far)


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: Torn CV boot (YLW_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YLW_DUB* »_ Its a 50/50 to tear or break where the clamps are, usually they tear somewhere in the middle of the boots, at least all of mine have on my gti (5 total so far)

Both right and left boots tore where the clamps are in my 2006, that's why I asked.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

hmm interesting, i haven't personally checked what type of boots are on the a3s but my 20th ae gti has plastic outer boots and rubber inner boots. maybe that can make a difference?


----------



## m341997 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Torn CV boot (dkenn75)*

i have 50k miles on my 06 a3. each side cv boot has been replaced, under warranty.


----------

